# Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria



## Lionfish (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum und hab auch gleich ne Frage...

Ich werde demächst nach Gran Canaria fliegen, auch um dort ausgiebig zu angeln. Neulich habe ich mir fürs Brandungs-/Meeresanglen eine RAM Steel Power (4,50 m) hier zuhause in Deutschland gekauft, die leider zusammengefaltet nicht in meinen Koffer passt (was mir erst hinterher auffiel... #q aber behalten werd ich sie trotzdem weil sie mit 39 Euro nicht teuer war). 

Meine alte 3m-Bootsrute passt zum Glück anstandslos in jeden Koffer, aber ich müsste die Steel Power dann entweder am Flughafen als Sportgepäck deklarieren und pro Flug 60 Euro, also 120 Euro hin und zurück extra bezahlen, oder ich lass die Rute halt hier, dachte ich mir, und kaufe für das Geld lieber ne vergleichbare Rute auf Gran Canaria. Die könnte ich mir, wenn ich so um die 90 Euro ausgebe, sogar für 30 Euro am Ende meines Urlaubs selber per Post nach Deutschland schicken. Am Ende hätte ich also nicht 120 Euro einfach in den Wind geschossen sondern hätte für das Geld immerhin eine neue zusätzliche Rute.

Jetzt aber die Frage: Wie sieht es aus mit dem Sortiment von Angelruten in den Angelläden auf Gran Canaria, und was bekommt man dort für bis zu 90 Euro? 

Ach ja, und laut Porto-Kalkulator auf der Internetseite der spanischen Post darf das Paket am Ende nicht länger als 105 cm sein.

Eine passende Reisetasche zu finden die über nen Meter lang ist um die Steel Power doch noch im Gepäck unterzubringen, das kann man leider auch vergessen; Reisetaschen mit über 80 cm Länge sind selten, und wenn dann nur ab 150 Euro aufwärts zu bekommen... |gr:


Wär schön mal ein paar Tips zu bekommen wie die Situation mit Equipment kaufen auf den Kanaren so ist... falls da von euch wer ein bisschen was weiß.


Vielen Dank im voraus,

Lionfish.


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

Hi Lionfish
Keine Ahnung, wie lang deine Brandungsrute zusammengelegt ist, aber ich habe auf solche Touren (Lanzarote, Teneriffa) immer einen großen Tramperrucksack als Hauptgepäck und da bekomme ich meine längste Telerute mit 95cm Transportläne noch gut rein und Probleme am Flughafen gabs auch noch nie.
Viel Spaß schon mal, Canaren ohne Angelgerät geht gar nicht
TL
Johannes


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

Warum kaufst Du keinen grösseren Koffer?
Die sind doch recht günstig.. .
Petri


----------



## Andre´ (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

Ich hab das früher auch so gemacht als Sportgepäck noch nichts gekostet hat, aber seit ein paar Jahren hab ich auch komplett auf Reiseruten umgestellt und bin total begeistert von der Qualität. Damit lässt sich auch in Deutschland vortrefflich angeln und die kurze Teilung macht sich so gut wie gar nicht bemerkbar.

Ich hab mir zB so ein Teil zugelegt:
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...win-tip.html?gclid=CPPIx8e--sECFbCWtAodQC0AaA

Mit der kurzen Teilung kann man sogar Nachts auf Rochen am Strand fischen und normal ist Sie top zum Spinnfischen oder Jiggen. Vielleicht bissi schwer vom Gewicht, aber mich stört das nicht weiter...


----------



## Lionfish (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Lionfish (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

Hallo nochmal und danke für die Antworten,

so, mein Urlaub steht morgen an, ich habe mehrere Koffer ausprobiert, auch welche die schon ewige Zeiten in der hintersten Ecke in meinem Keller stehen, und leider passt die Steel Power in keinen davon rein. #q Es fehlen z.T. nur wenige Zentimeter in der Diagonalen um das Mistding dort reinzubekommen... Transportgröße ist ziemlich genau 100 cm. 
Einen großen Tramper-Rucksack hab ich leider nicht und weiß auch niemanden der einen hat, beziehungsweise würde sowas ja auch wieder Geld kosten in der Anschaffung.

Nur als Tipp übrigens für andere hier die mit langen Ruten verreisen: TUIfly nimmt für kleineres Zusatzgepäck wie Angelruten seit ein paar Wochen nur 15 Euro pro Flugstrecke. Das nennen die "small items". Da wird zwar ein Snowboard oder ne Tauchausrüstung nicht drunter fallen, aber sie versicherten mir dass das Dinge wie Angelruten und Sonnenschirme beinhaltet. Nur eben blöd dass ich mit Condor fliege und nicht mit TUIfly |gr:

Danke für den Tipp mit der Beastmaster; allerdings wollte ich vor allem Brandungsangeln machen. Für andere Gelegenheiten hab ich ja meine alte 3-Meter-Cormoran-Bootsrute. Da ich mir aber für den Urlaub extra noch ne schöne große Balzer-Rolle gekauft hab (Balzer Surf 7650), soll die natürlich auch zum Einsatz kommen an einer zweiten Rute. Ich hab auch schon hier wo ich wohne bei Askari geguckt, aber die hatten keine Brandungsruten die lang genug waren und gleichzeitig "Koffergröße" hatten.

Ich werds wohl tatsächlich so machen dass ich mir vor Ort entweder ne lange Brandungsrute ausleihe oder eine kaufe und mir selber dann von Gran Canaria aus per Post zurückschicke. Kostet immerhin nur 30 Euro "one-way" anstatt 60 bei Condor. Immer noch besser als der Airline 120 Euro in den Rachen zu schmeißen... |evil:


----------



## Lionfish (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

So, bin auf Gran Canaria, und hab in nem Angelladen ne sehr kompakte 4,50-Meter-Teleskop-Carbonrute gekauft für 67 Euro (irgendwas chinesisches, muss nachher nochmal schauen wie die genau heisst). Die misst nur um die 80 cm und wird prima in meinen Koffer passen...

Damit ist mir dann auch gestern gleich ein erster Fang gelungen... hab in Puerto Mogán nahe der Hafenmole ein 13-cm Petermännchen (siehe Anhang) mit ner Grundblei-Montage gefangen. Die sind ja leider wegen der Giftstacheln etwas schwierig zu handlen, und ich hab ihn wieder zurückgesetzt weil man davon allein ja eh nicht satt wird...

Mal sehen was für Fänge mir hier die nächsten Tage noch gelingen...


----------



## Seatrout (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

Dat isn Eidechsenfisch!


----------



## Lionfish (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

stimmt, ist zumindest kein Petermännchen, hab vorhin auch nochmal selber recherchiert...

Aber ein bisschen ähnlich sehen sie sich ja alle...


----------



## Mett (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

besser Vorsicht als den Urlaub versaut #6


----------



## Lionfish (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

das dachte ich mir auch... da wo ich gestern geangelt hab gabs keine Internetverbindung mitm Smartphone, also konnte ich keine treffsichere Bestimmung vor Ort vornehmen. Besser als hier nen halben Tag beim Arzt zu sitzen weil so ein Fisch am Ende dann doch giftige Stacheln hatte... :q


----------



## Trickyfisher (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

Hi, Eidechsenfisch ist leicht zu erkennen, das ist eigentlich ein Maul mit ein bissi Fisch hintendrann und die fressen ALLES.
Die Viecher schmecken übrigends gar nicht, habs ausprobiert:q.


----------



## k1ng (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

Hi,
gibts denn gut sortierte Angelläden auf Gran Canaria ?
Speziell Owner Haken würden mich interessieren.


----------



## Lionfish (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

So, bin (leider) seit gestern abend wieder zurück in der Heimat.

Hab die letzten Tage noch ein paar diverse verschiedene Fischarten gefangen, und vor allem Papageifische (siehe Anhang). Ein durchaus sehr schmackhafter Speisefisch! 

Es gibt bei San Agustín, gleich 5 Minuten östlich von Playa del Inglés, ein paar natürliche Felsenbuhnen die um die 50 Meter ins Meer hinein ragen, und das sind durchaus sehr fängige Gewässer, und es gibt da halt auch Schwärme von Papageifischen die sich wohl von dem ernähren was an den Felsen zwischen dem Tang und den Algen lebt. 

Leider gehen einem da dauernd die ganz kleinen Grundfische an den Haken, so dass auf je einen passabel großen Papageifisch um die 3-4 "Fehlfänge" von nicht mal 10 cm großen Eidechsenfischen und ähnlichem Getier kommen... und die haben oft auch noch die Angewohnheit so tief zu schlucken dass man den Haken nur sehr schwer wieder rauskriegt... :r 

Aber einmal ist da sogar ein recht kapitaler Stachelrochen mit knapp 70 Zentimeter Spannweite direkt unter mir im 1m tiefen Wasser vorbeigehuscht... |bigeyes

Mit Angelläden sieht's auf Gran Canaria überraschend mau aus. Es gibt einen einzigen ernstzunehmenden Angelladen in ganz Playa del Inglés, und der ist kaum größer als ein besserer Kiosk (dafür ist der Besitzer aber sehr kundig und gibt einem ne Menge brauchbarer Tips). In Las Palmas solls wohl ein paar größere Läden geben, aber für eine Insel die mitten in einem fischreichen Gebiet des offenen Atlantiks liegt ist es überraschend schwer nen guten Laden zu finden.

Ach ja, meine Rute die ich dort gekauft hab ist übrigens eine "Sunset Hydra Rock Power", eine Carbon-Telerute mit  80-175g Wurfgewicht. Passables Gerät, einzige Schwachstellen sind die m.E. sehr kleinen Schnurführungsringe (an denen sich ein dickerer Stoppknoten durchaus ab und an mal verhakt) und die etwas schwachbrüstige Rollenhalterung, das ist so ein Clip-System, welches bei richtig kapitalen Fängen schnell an seine Belastungsgrenze stoßen könnte (siehe Anhang).

Aber für eine Länge von 4,50 Meter hat sie eine unschlagbare Transportlänge von 65 Zentimeter inklusive Schutzkappe, also wird sie auch bei meiner nächsten Kanaren-Reise wieder im Koffer mit dabei sein... #:

- -
P.S.: Wenn ihr mal in San Agustín seid, geht ins Restaurant "El Capitán" direkt am Strand. Sensationell leckere Meeresfrüchte-Platte... lange nicht so lecker gegessen wie dort...


----------



## k1ng (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

Wunderbar , vielen Dank.
Mein Hotel liegt bei Maspalomas.

Ich habe vor, dort einmal Hochseefischen zu gehen.
Ein privat Charter ist mit jedoch etwas zu teuer, deshalb wird es wohl der Trip mit mehreren Personen werden.
Wie läuft denn das ganze ab ?


----------



## Lionfish (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Preisniveau Angelequipment Gran Canaria*

Hallo,

ja, die Sache mit dem Hochseefischen ist teuer, ich glaube ich habe in Puerto Rico im Hafen einen Anbieter gesehen der damit geworben hat. 

Das hier scheint ein Anbieter zu sein der mit 80 Euro pro Nase für nen halben Tag noch halbwegs erschwinglich ist:

http://www.yumping.com/ofertas/pesca/gran-canaria/salida-de-pesca-en-barco-compartido--o13012


Ansonsten, wenn du in Maspalomas bist, geh in den Angelladen von dem ich sprach, der heißt "Marsana" und ist in der Calle Plácido Domingo nahe der Autobahn GC-1. Der Besitzer weiss viel über die Angelmöglichkeiten in der Region. Der Laden ist leicht zu übersehen weil er so klein ist, aber er ist in der Ladenzeile nach ca. 100 Metern auf der linken Seite wenn man aus dem Kreisel von der Av. de Tiranja den steilen Berg runter fährt.

Ich würde dir außerdem raten in Las Palmas eine Angellizenz bei der Gemeindeverwaltung zu holen (Personalausweis *UND *Reisepass müssen vorgezeigt werden!). Die Lizenz wird wahrscheinlich nie wer kontrollieren und einige einheimische Angler haben mir gesagt sie angeln seit 20 Jahren und sind nicht einmal von der Polizei kontrolliert worden, aber wenn du als Tourist da wegen illegalen Angelns doch mal Strafe bezahlen musst, dann kann einem das schnell den Urlaub vermiesen. Und sie kostet auch nur 15 Euro. Für Hochsee-Schleppfischen brauchst du allerdings zusätzlich zur "normalen" Klasse 3 noch die Klasse 1.

Um sich ein Abendessen zu angeln reicht's aber wirklich aus sich in San Agustín abends auf die Felsen zu setzen.  Da waren Angler die mit Grundblei und Garnelen als Köder (sehr viel billiger als in Deutschland, knapp 1 Euro/100 g) Fische von 40 cm aus dem Wasser gezogen haben. Man fängt da vor allem Papageifische und Gold- und Gelbstriemen, aber dort sind auch manchmal Stachelrochen.


----------

